# New to Victorian Tanks



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

I am and starting a Victorian tank. In it so far i hae 3 Nyererei fry. And i was going to also put in 3 Ruby Greens. The only problem is i have a Midnight Mloto and a Ruby Red. Could i put them in a Victorian tank. Also what should i do for aquascaping a Victorian tank. The only thing i already have is crushed coral as substrate. I know those 6 and a Bristlenose albino is not enough. What other species is rare and has colors. I want to make the perfect Victorian tank. Thanks!

P.S. It is a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Bodega
I won't keep together H.sp"ruby green" with P.nyererei, even if the are morphologically far, the body color seems to close to me to keep them in the same tank.
xris


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree. They are to close the same color and may crossbreed  .
Some rocks and plants in the tank would be nice. Maybe with a few caves.


----------



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

Has people keep Nyerereis in a Malawi tank with peacocks and haps. Will this work?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Consider most Vics easily available in the hobby as you would Mbuna. Therefore NO, do not mix with Malawi haps & peacocks. Most pundamilia species do well mixed with equivalent sized Mbuna. This is also a technique (along with proper M/F ratios of each) which avoids cross breeding to a large degree.

Because Mbipi & Mbuna occupy roughly the same portions of their respective lakes, aquascaping is very similar. Lot's of rocks etc....for males to claim territories and for subdoms & females to hide etc.....


----------

